# Miniature poodle breeder recommendations



## Baloog (Jan 3, 2017)

I'm going to be looking for a miniature poodle puppy in about six months. I'm most concerned about temperament as I would like my pup to become a therapy dog. I'm also considering doing agility with my future dog. Given that, I think that a working line breeder would be best, however I'm also fine with a confirmation breeder as long as they are also focused on temperament. 

I'm not concerned about the color of the dog. Solid color or a multiple color poodle is fine with me. I would prefer a breeder that is near the Pacific Northwest or in California.

Any ideas of good poodle breeders that might fit what I'm looking for?


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Welcome to PF, Baloog! Go with an AKC Breeder of Merit and someone you like and you will get a great dog.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

In CA:

Northern
Black Pearl in San Francisco
Cinbren in Esparto
Bar King in Citrus Heights
Clarion in Stockton

Southern
Noriko in Northridge



In OR:

Kameo in Bend

Hope this helps


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I have a minipoo from Aery Poodles Aery Miniature Poodles 

Babykins is a therapy dog (Therapy Dogs International). We're also training for Rally and Agility.

I think you'll find most well bred poodles can be trained for therapy dog work as well as sports.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

KAMANN POODLES, Miniature Poodle breeder, Washington

Before I changed my mind and decided on the toy poodle, this is likely who I would have gone with. Lovely.

Responsible conformation breeders don't just breed for physical structure. They breed to improve the_ whole _dog. A champion will be beautiful physically and mentally, emotionally sound. Their coat will be correct. Their teeth good. There's a lot to a well bred purebred dog. So if you go with a very reputable and responsible breeder you should get a very nice "whole" dog.

Here's a list of breeders associated with the Puget Sound poodle club.

http://www.pugetsoundpoodleclub.org/pspc-breeders (I'd avoid Lynn Mckee...just personal observation that I won't elaborate on here too much) Some of these may not breed miniatures but there are a few people I can recommend to ask and get some leads. One is Christine Dallas. Another is Dana Plonkey, my breeder who I think will be very helpful in pointing you to someone who has mini pups. He's the president of the club and very in the know.


----------



## luvdogs (Mar 11, 2016)

*Mini Poodle Recommendation - MidAtlantic Regio*

Are there any recommendations for a mini-poodle breeder in the mid-atlantic region (I live in MD). 
I had a SPOO for many years and initially was looking for another SPOO as he was the best dog ever; however, I feel that a smaller dog may be preferable. My dog requirements are the same for a mini as they were for a standard poodle:

Good temperament (easy going - think therapy dog) - I have 2 children
Laid back - not neurotic
Smart- I like a trainable dog, not a stubborn dog.
Healthy
Tails not docked (seems too cruel)
Not barky (my spoo was not barky at all)

I want to be able to visit the breeder so I can see what type of conditions the dogs are bred in. I do not want to support a puppy mill!!


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

Carolyn Wray is going to have a litter with her girl Poppy, who comes from Kamann lines. She is in Oregon. She does Obedience, tracking, and other sports with her dogs (not sure if she does agility, but I think she might). She is also an Obedience/Rally judge and is very nice. Here is a blog site that looks out of date. I would friend her on FB, or send me a PM and I will send you her email addy. 

Wraynbow


----------

